# Myka strikes again - custom 8-string



## junkdrop1 (Jul 30, 2011)

After almost a year of anxiously waiting, my David Myka custom 8-string arrived this morning!

*8-string fanned, scalloped, 6/2 custom split pickups, MIDI....*


I'll post some sound samples soon!

Greg


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 30, 2011)

I saw someone posted this guitar on fb recently, why not throw up an ngd thread?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks gorgeous.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice! The controls give you some cool options


----------



## flo (Jul 31, 2011)

We're not supposed to post pictures of adult material.

This guitar is pure sex.


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2011)

Love Myka guitars! Probably my favourite luthier.

Interesting electronics, can you have all 8 strings out through one output at the same time?


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 31, 2011)

flo said:


> We're not supposed to post pictures of adult material.
> 
> This guitar is pure sex.





lol....great gtr.i would like to try it,and i'm a bass player.


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 31, 2011)

cliiiips


----------



## Hallic (Jul 31, 2011)

Mind


is 


blown


----------



## TwitTheShred (Jul 31, 2011)

Seriously can not wait to hear this thing!


----------



## floyo123 (Jul 31, 2011)

WIIICKED! Really cool futureish thing!


----------



## vansinn (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely and unorthodox build, great woods, both for tone, sustain and looks.
I like the open tuners arranged in classic style, but not how the strings are angled and touching the woods.

Oh, and really nice seeing slanted pickups actually made.. slanted  I so dislike the look of standard pups monted angled.
Further, an advantage of blade pups is that they can be use with different fan and string spacing with no pole position problems.
(I've used OBL 450 pups for nearly 25 years and have had one arranged in various angles in a humbucker routing; works just fine)


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice¨!


----------



## PrestigeFan92 (Jul 31, 2011)

Your frickin lucky, junkdrop... I keep staring at this thing. Amazing


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 31, 2011)

Not my thing but interesting! Congrats


----------



## yidcorer (Jul 31, 2011)

If Dali would live to play 7 string guitars, he´d probably drool for this one.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 31, 2011)

i'm jelly


----------



## IamSatai (Aug 1, 2011)

Without a doubt one of the nicest instruments I have ever seen. If I ever get around to building a guitar I may have to steal that knobs and switches on the side of the guitar idea, It just makes the guitar look so clean. Also, I have never seen classical style tuners on an electric before, looks incredible and unique. Are they special tuners made for electric guitars or are they just standard classical tuners?


----------



## Ruins (Aug 1, 2011)

even though i don't like the looks of the body shape, i do know that, this guitar is hell comfortable and ergonomic (even if i never had one in my hands) 
the attention to detail is phenomenal. the execution, the aesthetics are just mind blowing.
the features design is just fucking awesome! love it!

congrats with this phenomenal instrument! i do look forward to hear how it sounds like.


----------



## junkdrop1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Neil said:


> Love Myka guitars! Probably my favourite luthier.
> 
> Interesting electronics, can you have all 8 strings out through one output at the same time?



No, it's split guitar/bass, but you can mono-mix the guitar and bass mag/piezo pickups.

(I have to use a mixer to get everything to come out in stereo) 

Greg

p.s. I already did a posting on facebook.


----------



## junkdrop1 (Aug 2, 2011)

IamSatai said:


> Without a doubt one of the nicest instruments I have ever seen. If I ever get around to building a guitar I may have to steal that knobs and switches on the side of the guitar idea, It just makes the guitar look so clean. Also, I have never seen classical style tuners on an electric before, looks incredible and unique. Are they special tuners made for electric guitars or are they just standard classical tuners?



No they're 'regular' Schertler Satin's with ebony knobs.

David put them on the sides classical guitar style at my request.

Actually he did EVERYTHING I wanted.
It was an awesome collaboration, and David was the only designer I could find that wanted to take on the project.

Greg


----------



## junkdrop1 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll be in the first sessions with this guitar over the next two weeks.

I hope to post some samples sometime next month once the tracks are mixed.

Session is mostly jazz/fusion/ambient/noise/rock, so you shredders will have to wait. 

But I WILL be putting it through Boogies, Fryettes, and Vox's, so..... 

stay tuned,

Greg


----------



## GATA4 (Aug 2, 2011)

FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU

uhmayzing.


----------



## JamesM (Aug 14, 2011)

CLIPS


----------



## Hallic (Aug 14, 2011)

I second the clip motion!


----------



## forshagesan (Aug 14, 2011)

Third! I think that makes it a law now right?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 14, 2011)

Clipsclipsclipstits!


----------



## 3amsleep (Aug 14, 2011)

Amazing guitar!!! 8string + semihollow = epicness

But I'm starting to really hate how so many of these post never get clips. OPs always say "i'll record something fancy blah blah"... then the weeks go by... then months.... it's not hard; just get your cam, play something and upload it to youtube, it doesn't have to be fancy.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 15, 2011)

CLIPS OR GTFO


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Aug 15, 2011)

clips or this guitar isnt real


----------



## Barney (Aug 19, 2011)

clips clips clips


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 20, 2011)

Myka is on of Mike Sherman's "luthier heros", which means that his instruments should be outstanding. I'd like to hear more about this one, as I think is the first one I've seen over here!


----------



## junkdrop1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Clips are coming guys!
patience....it's Summer and I've been busy!

Just finished a jazz session and fusion with the instrument, and I have rock, ambient sessions coming this month. Once I'm in the clear I'll post some audio.

Below is a pic of my rig at the session...
video still being edited.

Greg


----------



## technomancer (Sep 4, 2011)

That guitar is still freaking awesome


----------



## aWoodenShip (Sep 7, 2011)

I love this more than a human baby.


----------



## junkdrop1 (Sep 7, 2011)

aWoodenShip said:


> I love this more than a human baby.





Greg


----------



## junkdrop1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Alright.... sorry for delay.
Been WAY too busy lately and haven't had time to throw anything together.

Here's a quick video of the 'Scorpion' guitar.
Highlighting straight amp (bridge pickup), piezo with bass, and straight mag / piezo / MIDI combination.

*video*

I hope to post some more (better quality) samples soon...

G


----------



## demonx (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't like it, but the work is absolutely phenomenal.

From a builders pont of view there's lots of stand out points and attention to detial that just make you say "wow"...

Congrats to the owner.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice playing man!


----------



## junkdrop1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Nice playing man!



Thanks (I gave up shredding 25 years ago)

G


----------



## IamSatai (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow, that's insanely awesome, thanks for the video. The difference in sound between the top 2 and bottom 6 strings caught me off guard at first. I then realised how it could be used, It really does sound like 2 instruments. Something like Tosin's "Modern Meat" would sound really interesting on this.


----------



## HighPotency (Oct 31, 2011)

What pickups are those?

Guitar looks awesome.


----------



## junkdrop1 (Oct 31, 2011)

HighPotency said:


> What pickups are those?
> 
> Guitar looks awesome.



Those are Myka custom-wound pickups (split blade for guitar/bass).

G


----------

